# Emulator OS suggestion?



## PrivateDoomsday (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a computer, (An HP, that runs Windows 10) and it's not connecting to the internet. But that's not the case.

Since it's got too many problems, (mostly due to the hardware) I'm thinking of replacing Windows 10, with a DIFFERENT operating system. One that does NOT require wi-fi, and runs these kind of emulators, easily:

= PlayStation 2
= GameCube
= Wii
= Xbox (The original)

As another fact, it won't install SteamOS; I've really tried. So, that's why I'm looking for a DIFFERENT free operating system, that does not require wi-fi, to install it, and can be used, as a game console, for playing my PS2 games, on it. (Even as ISO files, that I create.)

Do you have a suggestion? If so, please let me know.

Please keep your comments friendly and SFW, or I will block you. And if you harass others, I shall report you. (Just an honest warning.)

(Also, I've just decided, that this year, I'm going to build my own, powerful Steam Machine, and learn how to do it.)


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 1, 2017)

For a free operating system with lots of good emulators, I would stick with Ubuntu - installing GPU on it is a pain in the ass though. In other regards, it's a lot faster than windows, and unlike any other Linux distros, this one will be easy as pie to use, especially if you have some experience with Android. But honestly, I would install Windows 7 - it has the greatest compatibility from all the currently existing options and less heavy on resources (boots up slower though). Download it from your local torrents or something, we won't tell anybody 
What specs do you have though? And yeah, you can't run original XBox games on your PC, currently existing emulators are in alpha stage and are worthless for running anything other than a couple of demos. And despite what you may believe, Wii/GC emulators are quite a resource-eaters (PS2 is less so, but at least 3GB of RAM is preferable for a comfortable play, for starters)


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Jan 1, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> For a free operating system with lots of good emulators, I would stick with Ubuntu - installing GPU on it is a pain in the ass though. In other regards, it's a lot faster than windows, and unlike any other Linux distros, this one will be easy as pie to use, especially if you have some experience with Android. But honestly, I would install Windows 7 - it has the greatest compatibility from all the currently existing options and less heavy on resources (boots up slower though). Download it from your local torrents or something, we won't tell anybody
> What specs do you have though? And yeah, you can't run original XBox games on your PC, currently existing emulators are in alpha stage and are worthless for running anything other than a couple of demos. And despite what you may believe, Wii/GC emulators are quite a resource-eaters (PS2 is less so, but at least 3GB of RAM is preferable for a comfortable play, for starters)



I don't know exactly how much, but thanks for letting me know. (Though it's powerful enough, to be able to play "The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim".)

Not exactly the answer I was hoping for, but I appreciate your kindness.

I'll keep looking, and close this forum, soon.


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Jan 1, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> For a free operating system with lots of good emulators, I would stick with Ubuntu - installing GPU on it is a pain in the ass though. In other regards, it's a lot faster than windows, and unlike any other Linux distros, this one will be easy as pie to use, especially if you have some experience with Android. But honestly, I would install Windows 7 - it has the greatest compatibility from all the currently existing options and less heavy on resources (boots up slower though). Download it from your local torrents or something, we won't tell anybody
> What specs do you have though? And yeah, you can't run original XBox games on your PC, currently existing emulators are in alpha stage and are worthless for running anything other than a couple of demos. And despite what you may believe, Wii/GC emulators are quite a resource-eaters (PS2 is less so, but at least 3GB of RAM is preferable for a comfortable play, for starters)



Also, I've decided, to try and install Ubuntu. Thanks!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 1, 2017)

if you're just putting together an emulation machine for your living room or whatever, you can just do what i did and get yourself a Win7 key from Kinguin. Win7 doesn't require internet access and you'd be able to install and run every emulator; old and new. You'd have the same library of programs, games, media, etc. just like any other PC without the hassles associated with Win10. With Steam and Controller Companion, you won't even need a keyboard and mouse hooked up. i made a basic machine for my living room that runs my whole library of media, emulators, Steam games (like Metal Gear Solid V on max settings) for about $250. Don't waste your time with Ubuntu unless you _know_ your way around Linux and/or you already have a list of emulators and games you know you can run on it. Windows is still your best bet for compatibility and versatility.

Also, again, you don't need to post warnings and rules in every thread you make. This whole forum is monitored and trolls/rudeness are RARE. But with that said, in protest (as well as good humor), i say:

*FUDGE! nerdbat is a stupid nerdy poopy head lovely person!*
i have now rendered this thread unsafe for work and harrassed a forum member. You can't tell me what to do! :V​


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Jan 2, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> if you're just putting together an emulation machine for your living room or whatever, you can just do what i did and get yourself a Win7 key from Kinguin. Win7 doesn't require internet access and you'd be able to install and run every emulator; old and new. You'd have the same library of programs, games, media, etc. just like any other PC without the hassles associated with Win10. With Steam and Controller Companion, you won't even need a keyboard and mouse hooked up. i made a basic machine for my living room that runs my whole library of media, emulators, Steam games (like Metal Gear Solid V on max settings) for about $250. Don't waste your time with Ubuntu unless you _know_ your way around Linux and/or you already have a list of emulators and games you know you can run on it. Windows is still your best bet for compatibility and versatility.
> 
> Also, again, you don't need to post warnings and rules in every thread you make. This whole forum is monitored and trolls/rudeness are RARE. But with that said, in protest (as well as good humor), i say:
> 
> ...


THIS is the treatment I get?

Judging by your potty mouth, I reported you, and therefore, I HOPE you get banned!


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Jan 2, 2017)

*F***! nerdbat is a stupid nerdy poopy head!*
i have now rendered this thread unsafe for work and harrassed a forum member. You can't tell me what to do! :V​[/QUOTE]

Also, GET A LIFE. I never asked for this harassment, and I would show respect in return.

Because you are a bully, who KEEPS doing that dirty stuff, I HOPE YOU GET HERPES!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 3, 2017)

PrivateDoomsday said:


> I HOPE YOU GET HERPES!


You're welcome.
i like you. You're a funny one.

Something to note going forward: A lot of users on this forum typically use the ol' :V face as a sign for obvious sarcasm and friendly jabs. No offense intended.

Ya know, you're right. Consider my antics rescinded. Post fixed.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 3, 2017)

There's no real emulating the OG Xbox.
The only emulator I know runs only Halo 1. And badly.
Just go buy a physical one and softmod it.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 3, 2017)

Closing this thread.  Question was answered, and the OP is bringing it off topic.


----------

